# Turn Your Loved Ones Into Trees With Biodegradable Organic Burial Pods



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like a better idea to me than a regular coffin in a cemetery, although I personally am going for cremation.  http://www.boredpanda.com/biodegradable-burial-pod-memory-forest-capsula-mundi/


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2015)

In one of my high school history books, I read about a peach orchard somewhere in South Africa that is on the grounds of a Boer War battlefield.  The soldiers had picked peaches the day before from another orchard and had loaded up their pockets.  They were buried where they fell and the peach pits grew into trees, nourished by the soldiers' bodies.


----------



## Debby (Feb 28, 2015)

If this was available in Canada in whatever province I die in, I'd stipulate that this is how I wanted to be disposed of!  Very cool idea!  I wonder what kind of trees you can choose from?  I'd like either a sugar maple because their fall colour is spectacular and they get so huge, or I'd like one of those vase shaped flowering plum trees because their spring blossoms are so gorgeous.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

I have an arrangement with an organization called MedCure to donate my body to support medical science. Same with my wife.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

jujube said:


> In one of my high school history books, I read about a peach orchard somewhere in South Africa that is on the grounds of a Boer War battlefield.  The soldiers had picked peaches the day before from another orchard and had loaded up their pockets.  They were buried where they fell and the peach pits grew into trees, nourished by the soldiers' bodies.



That's sad, but such a neat story.  I wouldn't mind coming back as a peach.  I wouldn't like it if someone came by, picked and ate me I guess, but the part of just being part of a tree and growing, from rain and sunshine, I like that part.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know if any of you remember The Weavers...just after their big hit, Wimoweh, in the 50s, they were blacklisted [ part of the "commie" scare by a Senate committee ].  Lee Hays sang bass and composed songs and humorous ditties.  This is what he wrote about when he dies:

"_In Dead Earnest
If I should die before I wake,
All my bone and sinew take:
Put them in the compost pile
To decompose a little while.
Sun, rain, and worms will have their way,
Reducing me to common clay.
All that I am will feed the trees
And little fishes in the seas.
When corn and radishes you munch,
You may be having me for lunch.
Then excrete me with a grin,
Chortling, "There goes Lee again!"
Twill be my happiest destiny
To die and live eternally."

Just before his death, he and the Weavers, Pete Seeger included, with Lee in a wheelchair, did a reunion concert in New York's Carnegie Hall.  So packed they had to do a repeat concert._


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

That was great Rocky, lol!  I do remember that song well, Wimowah??  I didn't know about them being blacklisted, geesh, that must of been an awful time in America.  I think of those kinds of things being more futuristic, like the "Farenheit?" movie where you would be in trouble if you were caught with a book?  But those things have already been happening in the world haven't they


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

There are several companies that can turn human ashes into diamonds.  I know one person who has done this.


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2015)

John Prine's "Please Don't Bury Me":

Woke up this morning
  Put on my slippers
  Walked in the kitchen and died
  And oh what a feeling!
  When my soul
  Went thru the ceiling
  And on up into heaven I did ride
  When I got there they did say
  John, it happened this way
  You slipped upon the floor
  And hit your head
  And all the angels say
  Just before you passed away
  These were the very last words
  That you said:
Please don't bury me
  Down in that cold cold ground
  No, I'd druther have 'em cut me up
  And pass me all around
  Throw my brain in a hurricane
  And the blind can have my eyes
  And the deaf can take both of my ears
  If they don't mind the size
  Give my stomach to Milwaukee
  If they run out of beer
  Put my socks in a cedar box
  Just get 'em out of here
  Venus de Milo can have my arms
  Look out! I've got your nose
  Sell my heart to the junkman
  And give my love to Rose

Give my feet to the footloose
  Careless, fancy free
  Give my knees to the needy
  Don't pull that stuff on me
  Hand me down my walking cane
  It's a sin to tell a lie
  Send my mouth way down south
  And kiss my ass goodbye


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2015)

I think it's a great idea and I should check into it.  I was also thinking about just burying ashes under a tree in our yard.  I think if any of us pass on before my brother gets rid of his backhoe we'll do that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL!! Linda!! LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!:lofl:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 8, 2015)

When my mother died, she was cremated and her ashes were distributed among her kids. We received a Tupperware container in the mail decorated with stick on flowers, and labeled "Mom". We buried our portion under one of our roses with a small round stone saying "Mom" on it. She would have loved it. My wife has been cremated, and our own plan is to wait for me, and mix our ashes together before burial or distribution, as our son sees fit.


----------

